

The Winner Of TechCrunch Disrupt SF 2013 Is Layer - ninthfrank07
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/11/and-the-winner-of-techcrunch-disrupt-sf-2013-is-layer/

======
callmeed
Arrington is a judge and CrunchFund is a seed investor of the winning company.

Stay classy, TechCrunch.

~~~
seeingfurther
Doesn't CrunchFund do tons of small investments and I'm guessing they invest
in every company at Disrupt? It would almost be silly for them not to... I
would think.

~~~
ryanmerket
They do not invest in every company at Disrupt. Source: I presented on stage
in NY 2010.

------
hipaulshi
I cannot believe anything other than COTA deserved to win. It is clearly the
most impressive piece of technology I have seen in this Disrupt. What if a
whole city can be covered by such device? Non-disruptive power on your mobile
devices man.

And Dryft? I tried it and it was terrible (to be fair, a lot of people was
trying it, so the machine learning algorithm might messed up, I tried for like
2 mins and it was not easy).

------
Andrenid
I'm not sure how TechCrunch do it, but if you have Ghostery installed in your
browser, the entire article content disappears as soon as the page loads,
leaving you with an empty article.

~~~
jcoder
It's ads and trackers all the way down?

~~~
Andrenid
Adblock isn't doing it, definitely Ghostery, so looks like either they detect
Ghostery and hide the article if you have it (the rest of the page shows up,
just not the article content/text)... or Ghostery thinks their text is a
tracker and is blocking it.

------
herdrick
It doesn't occur to TC that a page with several videos that play upon page
load is super annoying? I wanted to watch one of those videos but it was
easier to just close the whole thing.

~~~
jaredsohn
None of the videos played on load for me.

~~~
herdrick
OK, maybe it's just me. But I tried it on a second browser - same thing.

Thanks!

~~~
jaredsohn
I just tried opening the story's link in Chrome/OSX and also Chrome/OSX
incognito (in case extensions were interfering) and the page loaded but none
of the videos played until I manually clicked Play.

